# AEREO TV Launches in New York City



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

*Press release*

*AEREO TRANSFORMS TELEVISION ACCESS WITH BOLD NEW TECHNOLOGY THAT GIVES CONSUMERS CHOICE AND FLEXIBILITY*

Innovative TV platform allows New Yorkers to watch live HD Television on Web-enabled Devices without Wires or Boxes. No Cable Required.

Free 90-day trial being offered to all new subscribers

March 14, 2012 -- NEW YORK, NY -- Aereo today announced availability for its groundbreaking online television platform in the New York market. Using a simplified approach, Aereo supports consumer choice through value-driven pricing and the convenience of mobility.

Aereo's technology offers New Yorkers the ability to watch live HD TV online. New members will receive a 90-day free trial followed by a fee of just $12 a month. Membership includes access to a remote antenna that is used to access over 20 broadcast channels, 40 hours of remote DVR storage and usage on up to five devices. Aereo is launching with compatibility on web-enabled iOS devices including the iPhone, iPad, Roku, AppleTV and MacBook, with Android support coming soon. Consumers simply register online at aereo.com. There is no application to download, no box to buy and no equipment to install. It's TV made simple.

"Technology is changing rapidly and consumers have embraced innovation that simplifies access to entertainment. People no longer want to be tethered to their TVs or cable boxes. Consumers are demanding more flexibility and value; Aereo delivers just that. This truly groundbreaking technology will usher in a new era of choice in the broadcast marketplace, making the consumers the ultimate winners," said Founder and CEO Chet Kanojia.

Register at aereo.com to experience the future of broadcast television access. Features include:
Remote antenna by which a user can choose to access live 24/7 broadcasts of the major networks and local stations
Remote DVR with 40 hours of cloud-based storage enabling a user to record individual shows or set season recordings with the simple touch of a button from any device.
Easy-to use programming guide and unique search tool that features touch screen optimization, enabling a user to search and discover programming by topic, actor or title.
Social capabilities allow users to discuss and recommend shows in real-time with other Aereo members on Facebook and Twitter.

About Aereo
Aereo enables consumers to use an individual antenna to access live, HD television broadcasts on web-enabled devices and to record up to 40 hours of programming through their Remote DVR. No cable required. Members must be New York City residents with compatible iOS devices. Register at aereo.com. Upon joining, members receive a 90-day free trial followed by a $12 monthly fee. All membership is subject to availability. Aereo is based in Long Island City, NY, and recently announced $20.5M Series A financing led by IAC (Nasdaq: IACI). For more information, visit aereo.com, Twitter @aereotv or Facebook/Aereo.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I wonder if there is a work around on being a NY resident? I would love to be able to have this service with the options of viewing multiple states


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

After checking Aereo's website it should be noted that access is by invitation and exclusive to New York City, not New York state (Aereo is available exclusively in New York City. Space is limited. Request an invitation now and we'll let you know as soon as space is available.).


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

> NEW YORK (AP) â€" The Barry Diller-backed Internet company that challenged cable and satellite TV services by offering inexpensive live television online plans to expand beyond New York City this spring.
> In the wake of a federal court ruling that tentatively endorsed its legality, Aereo will bring its $8-a-month service to Boston, Chicago, Philadelphia, Washington and 18 other markets in the U.S., as well as to New York's suburbs. For the past year, the service had been limited to New York City residents as the company fine-tuned its technology and awaited guidance on whether its unlicensed use of free, over-the-air broadcasts amounted to a copyright violation.





> The 22 markets Aereo announced in Las Vegas on Tuesday for this spring's expansion are Atlanta, Austin, Baltimore, Birmingham, Ala., Boston, Chicago, Cleveland, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, Houston, Kansas City, Madison, Wis., Miami, Minneapolis, Philadelphia, Pittsburgh, Providence, R.I., Raleigh-Durham, N.C., Salt Lake City, Tampa, Fla., and Washington. With that, Aereo estimates that the service will reach nearly 100 million potential customers.
> After that, Aereo plans to add more cities a few times each year.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/01/08/tv-over-internet-service-expands/1817893/


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Has anyone tried this service?

If so what did or do you think of it?


----------

